#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Нёндро" Геше Джампа Тинлей

## Dechen Norzang

Вышла книга Геше Джампа Тинлея "Нёндро"

Новосибирск: Дже Цонкапа, 2013
60 х 84 1/16, 1000 экз., 318 стр., твердый переплет 
Под редакцией А. Коноваловой, М. Елинского. Устный перевод с английского: М. Малыгина, Б. Дондоков, А. Морозов

Автор книги говорит о том, что понятие «нёндро», подготовка, не имеет четких границ в том смысле, что подготовительной может стать любая практика. Ведь каждый этап пути — подготовка к следующему этапу, к достижению более высокой реализации. Поэтому подготовительные практики выполняются до самого конца пути — до достижения состояния Будды. В книге объясняются основополагающие практики нёндро, принятые в тибетском буддизме, в частности в школе Гелуг. Это так называемые «четыре великих нёндро»: прибежища, Ваджрасаттвы, Гуруйоги и подношения мандалы, а также некоторые дополнительные нёндро.

Эта книга предназначена не просто для знакомства с буддизмом, его отдельными методами. Она задумывалась как практическое руководство для выполнения нёндро в затворничестве и в повседневной жизни. Выполнение нёндро, особенно в строгом затворничестве, требует в качестве базы определенных знаний, причем не только о технике выполнения практики, но и об основополагающих темах учения Будды, этапах пути духовного развития в буддизме, видах медитации, а также о том, как и с каким настроем ума следует проводить затворничество.

Учитывая, что в наши дни интерес к буддийским практикам растет, что много людей, не имеющих пока достаточной базы знаний, хотят выполнять нёндро, мы включили в книгу не только технические наставления по предварительным практикам, но и базовые учения по темам Ламрима: прибежищу, преданности Гуру, карме, а также руководство по проведению затворничества. Без этих знаний выполнение нёндро не будет иметь того эффекта, который предполагают данные практики.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/product/7163

----------

Joy (02.05.2013), SlavaR (02.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

Ну хорошо, переиздали. Славно. Только "нёндро" не надо писать. В переводе с тибетского это значит "сойти с ума".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2013)

----------


## Neljorma

А как корректно написать по-русски это слово? А то я все время на нем зависаю  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Нико

> А как корректно написать по-русски это слово? А то я все время на нем зависаю


Ну, хотя бы нгондро

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А как корректно написать по-русски это слово? А то я все время на нем зависаю


Никак  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (02.05.2013), Legba (02.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну хорошо, переиздали. Славно. Только "нёндро" не надо писать. В переводе с тибетского это значит "сойти с ума".


Ну в принципе, получить эффект от подготовительных практик - это в некотором смысле именно что "успешно подготовиться к схождению с ума"  :Big Grin:

----------

Иван Денисов (02.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2013), Эделизи (09.05.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

главное, не произносить при тибетцах название местечка Купчено.

----------

Alex (02.05.2013), Иван Денисов (02.05.2013), Сергей Хос (02.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2013)

----------


## Neljorma

> Никак


Спасибо, отличный совет. А в названии книги посоветуете многоточие поставить?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Спасибо, отличный совет. А в названии книги посоветуете многоточие поставить?


Так может это, "Предварительные практики Ваджраяны"?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2013)

----------


## Neljorma

> Так может это, "Предварительные практики Ваджраяны"?


Или так...  :Smilie:  Только сейчас налетят знатоки и от этого варианта тоже камня на камне не оставят  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Это переиздание  моей книги "Подготовительные практики нёндро". ПО лекциям геше Тинлея.

----------

Neljorma (03.05.2013), Ашвария (02.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (02.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

Раньше я не знала тибетского.

----------

Шавырин (03.05.2013)

----------


## Клим Самгин

термин "Нёндро" общеупотребителен, в википедии например, именно он используется

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Нёндро

----------

Yur (09.07.2013)

----------


## Joy

> Вышла книга Геше Джампа Тинлея "Нёндро"
> 
> Новосибирск: Дже Цонкапа, 2013
> 60 х 84 1/16, 1000 экз., 318 стр., твердый переплет 
> Под редакцией А. Коноваловой, М. Елинского. Устный перевод с английского: М. Малыгина, Б. Дондоков, А. Морозов


Скажите, пожалуйста, чем отличается это переиздание от предыдущей версии?

----------


## Нико

> Скажите, пожалуйста, чем отличается это переиздание от предыдущей версии?


Мне кажется, оно дополнено. Впрочем, не видела.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Вот, что ответили в издательстве:



> Новая книга - это не новая редакция старой. Она много чем отличается,  начиная от материала, которого в новой книге гораздо больше, заканчивая  структурой, которой в старой книге вообще не было, а в новой есть.

----------

Joy (11.05.2013), Yur (09.07.2013), Германн (16.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вот, что ответили в издательстве:


Ну и славно. Наверное, Аня Коновалова из Уфы основательно поработала.

----------


## Joy

> Вот, что ответили в издательстве:


Большое спасибо за информацию.

----------


## Yur

> Это переиздание  моей книги "Подготовительные практики нёндро". ПО лекциям геше Тинлея.


Замечательно , вы участвовали в издании книг Геше Джампа Тинлей . А как вас тогда звали ? Наверное ваше имя там указано .

----------


## Yur

> термин "Нёндро" общеупотребителен, в википедии например, именно он используется
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Нёндро


Суть книги очень важна . Нёндро существуют самые различные . Чтобы сразу удивить :Confused:  , скажу : прямое постижение пустоты(Арья) это нёндро для третьей йоги махамудры например . 

Здесь важен сам принцип : без нёндро следующий шаг в практике невозможен . Если изучать философию или медитировать 10-15 лет то вполне можно даже не сдвинуться с места . Остаться точно там где и начал . Есть тому живые примеры , к сожалению . 

А в случае начального обучения важнейшие нёндро два : очищение отрицательной кармы и накопление добродетельных заслуг . Без этого продвижение не состоится .

----------

